# Mitfahrer für Raum Lahnstein gesucht



## Frank1977 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche - möglichst gleichaltrige (um die 30 Jahre) - Mitfahrer fürs örtliche Mountainbiken. Meine Kenntnisse im Umland sind derzeit noch ausbaufähig - genau wie meine Kondition (fahre derzeit eine Tour mit ca. 40 - 50 km pro Woche - die langen dann aber (derzeit) auch ).

Mein Ziel ist die regelmäßige Teilnahme an diversen BikeMarathons in 2009. 

Ihr solltet möglichst eine ähnliche Kondition haben - so nerv ich Euch nicht, wenn ich Euch beim Training aufhalte.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## T-Brex (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Frank,

es ist immer ein Balanceakt gleichartige Biker zu finden.

Meist muß man Kompromisse machen. Entweder du "ziehst" dir jemanden ran....bis auf dein Niveau, oder schließt dich einer Gruppe an wo du ggf. noch ein wenig zulegen kannst.....

Wir sind ein Haufen von ca. 25 MTBler/rinnen mit unterschiedlichen Leistungsständen. Von Hart bis Zart alles dabei !
Schau dich hier mal bei uns um und wenn du magst kommst du mal vorbei!!

Einfach einen Thread weiter....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255683


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank1977 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich war grad mal in "Eurem" Thread bzw. Eurer Homepage. Gefällt mir sehr gut . Ich glaub zwar (bzw. bin ich fest davon überzeugt) noch nicht gut genug für Euch zu sein - aber ab Mitte Januar möchte ich mal mein Glück bei Euch versuchen.

Bissje Angst hab ich ja schon

Gruß


----------



## T-Brex (27. Dezember 2008)

Sehr Gerne 

du weißt wo du uns findest....immer mal vorher hier reinschauen.

Normalerweise Start Samstags 1300h in Sayn am Schloß.

Ansonsten wird rechtzeitig was anderes angekündigt...wie z.B. nächste Woche Staymel.....auch für dich interessant....nur mäßige HM.....dafür schöne gut rollende 45 km.....TiP


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2008)

...ich bin auch um die gefühlte 30 und fahre auch 40 - 50 km


----------



## T-Brex (27. Dezember 2008)

der Andreas gibt neben dem Gewicht auch sein Alter in Euro an.....also immer x 2 nehmen.........und beim Aussehen noch ein paar oben drauf legen......


----------



## Frank1977 (27. Dezember 2008)

...hab ich schon gemerkt...

ganz kurzfristig wirds leider nix - hab heut mal an meiner HR-Radbremse rumgewerkelt - und muss jetzt zum Händler.... und nach Dunkeldeutschland muss ich auch noch für ein paar Tage...

aber Mitte Januar werd ich mich mal bei Euch versuchen... 

Dennoch würd ich mich über jemanden freuen, der sich auch im Lahnsteiner Wald und Umgebung gut auskennt...

Gruß


----------



## kanonendale (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Frank!
Bin aus Bad Ems und fahre seit 4 Jahren (mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg) die hiesigen MTB-Marathons mit. Alter sollte kein Problem sein. Wenn unsere Truppe voll besetzt ist, haben wir eine Spanne von Ende 20 bis Anfang 50. Im Sommer fahren wir dann Touren bis 75km/1800hm. Eine schnelle Abendrunde mit 36km/550hm habe ich auch im Angebot.

@t-brex
Werde mich auch mal bei Euch melden. Neue Gebiete fahren ohne Kartengefummel ist immer positiv.


----------



## taunus biker (18. Januar 2009)

kanonendale schrieb:


> Hallo Frank!
> Bin aus Bad Ems und fahre seit 4 Jahren (mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg) die hiesigen MTB-Marathons mit. Alter sollte kein Problem sein. Wenn unsere Truppe voll besetzt ist, haben wir eine Spanne von Ende 20 bis Anfang 50. Im Sommer fahren wir dann Touren bis 75km/1800hm. Eine schnelle Abendrunde mit 36km/550hm habe ich auch im Angebot.
> 
> @t-brex
> Werde mich auch mal bei Euch melden. Neue Gebiete fahren ohne Kartengefummel ist immer positiv.



Hi 

Ich komme aus Nastätten und bin in der SIG Koblenz

Haupt Tourengebiet vom Verein ist die Eifel rund um Nickenich.

Meine Trainingsrunden drehe ich aber hier im schönen Rhein-Lahn Kreis von 
Nastätten aus im Umkreis von ca.50km ,also auch Ems.
Kannst ja mal auf der SIG Seite schauen.
Uwe


----------



## mstaab_canyon (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich fahre idR Sonntags morgens ab 9:00 2-3 Stunden (im Sommer auch mal früher und dann entsprechend länger) und starte auch immer in Lahnstein. Da können wir natürlich auch gerne mal zusammen fahren.

VG

Michael


----------



## Frank1977 (19. Januar 2009)

Hi,

danke schon mal für Euer Angebot. Derzeit lieg ich leider mit Grippe im Bett, nachdem ich vor kurzem eine Erkältung etwas übergangen habe. Wenn ich wieder vollständig gesund bin leg ich wieder los und meld mich dann.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegfried (19. Januar 2009)

ich fahre idR Sonntags morgens ab 9:00 2-3 Stunden (im Sommer auch mal früher und dann entsprechend länger) und starte auch immer in Lahnstein. Da können wir natürlich auch gerne mal zusammen fahren.

Hallo Michael, welche Strecke fährts du den so ?. Sag mal bescheid, würde mich gerne anschließen, wenn es nicht zu schnell wird.

Gruß.


----------



## Siegfried (19. Januar 2009)

ich fahre idR Sonntags morgens ab 9:00 2-3 Stunden (im Sommer auch mal früher und dann entsprechend länger) und starte auch immer in Lahnstein. Da können wir natürlich auch gerne mal zusammen fahren.

Hallo Michael,  wo, und wie lange fährt du denn so. Würde mich gerne anschließen, wenns nicht zu schnell wird.

Gruß.

*Hopla, doppelt abgeschickt.*


----------



## kanonendale (20. Januar 2009)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre idR Sonntags morgens ab 9:00 2-3 Stunden (im Sommer auch mal früher und dann entsprechend länger) und starte auch immer in Lahnstein. Da können wir natürlich auch gerne mal zusammen fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael

wenn Du am Sonntag fährst, bin ich mit dabei. Geht nur nicht so schnell bei mir, da ich mit meinem Long-Travel-Enduro fahren muß.
Wo und wann ist denn der Treffpunkt? 

LG ANDREAS


----------



## mstaab_canyon (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

diesen Sonntag bin ich nicht da, aber wir können gerne was für Sonntag den 01.02. ausmachen. Treffpunkt wäre 9:00 an der Apotheke am Globus Lahnstein.

VG

Michael


----------



## mstaab_canyon (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht es diesen Sonntag aus?

VG

Michael


----------



## kanonendale (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo Frank
Tut mir leid für die späte Meldung, aber ich war die letzten Tage nicht im Internet. 
Und Radfahren musste ich heute, trotz genialem Wetter, auch absagen. Will mir und meinem Körper mal etwas Ruhe gönnen.

Lass uns (und alle anderen) weiter in Kontakt bleiben.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (5. Februar 2009)

wie sieht es diesen Sonntag aus? Treffpunkt 9:00 Apotheke am Globus? Dauer 2-3 Stunden? Wenn es komplett verregnet ist muss es ja nicht gerade sein, aber ansonsten fahre ich sowieso Sonntag morgen eine Tour.

VG

Michael


----------



## kanonendale (6. Februar 2009)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> wie sieht es diesen Sonntag aus? Treffpunkt 9:00 Apotheke am Globus?



Hallo Michael
bin am Sonntag Nachmittag mit zwei Leuten in Bad Ems verabredet. Das Wetter soll auch Nachmittags etwas aufklaren. 

Weche Strecke fährst Du den so in den 2-3 Stunden? Jetzt im Winter bin ich eher "gemütlich" unterwegs. Na ja, zwangsweise, da ich zur Zeit immer noch mit dem Dämpfer von meinem Rush herum laboriere . Den werde ich wohl, nach einer klärenden Email, zu tf tuned shox nach England schicken. Bis das alles erledigt ist, muss ich noch mit meinem Enduro fahren.

LG und ein schönes Wochenende
Andreas


----------



## Frank1977 (6. Februar 2009)

Hi,

schön, dass hier Bewegung reinkommt - ich war jetzt eine ganze Zeit lang krank und bin noch nicht wieder richtig in Schwung - ich fang mal langsam wieder an. Wenn ich wieder fit bin, würd ich auch gern mitfahren...

Bis dahin viel Spaß
Frank


----------



## Reculver (2. Mai 2009)

Was ist denn aus der Lahnsteiner Truppe geworden?

Würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen wollen.

Gibt es denn einen festen Treffpunkt und Abfahrtszeiten?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## reneju (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich suche auch noch Mitfahrer aus Koblenz und Umgebung 
Bin noch am Anfang aber das wird sich ändern wenn trotzdem einer Lust hat,
Kann er sich ja melden 

LG
René


----------



## Bjoern3003 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo René,

aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn? Komme Ursprünglich aus Lahnstein, bin aber umgezogen (Richtung Neuwied)


----------



## reneju (14. Oktober 2014)

Hi Björn,

Ich komme aus Kobelz-Rübenach 

Gruß 
René


----------



## Bjoern3003 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hi René, na da fahre ich ja öfter mal dran vorbei. Könnte man sich ja mal treffen. Je nach Laufen fahre ich den Pfad oberhalb der A48 oder durch Rübenach in Richtung Stadtwald.


----------



## reneju (14. Oktober 2014)

Hi Björn ,

Würde mich freuen 
Komm mal in den Privaten Chat oder bekommst du den überhaupt angezeigt ?

Gruß
René


----------



## reneju (14. Oktober 2014)

Hi Björn,

Würde mich freuen 
Bekommst du den privaten Chat angezeigt dann kann man sich besser Austauschen

Gruß
René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern3003 (14. Oktober 2014)

Bin da


----------

